# Self defence / Peace of mind



## Finola (May 5, 2012)

Hi all.

Probbably a contentious issue, but having read about people trying to gain access to motorhomes whilst they're occupied, does any one keep a little something by the bed?

I was lying awake the other night mulling things over and realised that in my motorhome should someone get in through my habitation door they're within arms reach of the kitchen knives and my two toddlers in their bunks. Me being up a ladder over the cab. 

Not a pleasant thought.

What do you do?


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Anyone breaking into my van would have to deal with the dogs.....

After that it'd be the wife... I guarantee, it won't be pretty


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I sleep with a 2' garden machete, never used in anger .....YET!!!!!!!!


tony


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Mull over the fact MILLIONS of people have trouble free times their entire lives.......then get some sleep.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lock all doors, secure seatbelts thro, armrests then put into the in use position.
Lock the locks on th etop of cab doors.
Fit alarmed cable between the cab door armrests. 
Lock the external Fiamma hab lock. Can be done from inside.
Arm the security system and alarm

Have a couple of whiskies and go to bed.
All valuables are underneath me.

Well you did ask. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Lock the external Fiamma hab lock. Can be done from inside.


How do you do that?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Lower the hab door window :wink: 
I could lock it and gain access via cab doors I supose but I have a regimented security system.
Dave p


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Thinking of getting a Tazer..............just to keep the Mrs at bay you understand.

Martin


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Lower the hab door window :wink:
> I could lock it and gain access via cab doors I supose but I have a regimented security system.
> Dave p


Yup, gotcha, the window. Never thought of that. Knowing the other half she would get up early and throw the hab door wide open. Bang goes another door :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hang on, my hab door window does not open. Doh


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I went into Walmart and bought a pump action 12 gauge and some size 8 cartridges, I keep it on the floor by the bed

Loddy

PS because of the high cost of cartridges there wont be a warning shot


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

when we bought our old van it came complete with steel baseball bat !!!


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have a door lock on the outside similar to a Fiamma. It slides over the edge on the door to stop it being opened. It can be operated from the inside of the MH by a small lever. It seems to work find, and is a bit of extra peace of mind.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

With all this bravado about having weapons around, what would happen if somebody got in to your MH? If you have a big basaball bat at hand in the overcab, how would you swing it round? totally impractical! If you had a firearm, would you just blast him? Bit messy :roll: . 
Best answer is proper security for all entrances, whereby very noisy alarms would be set off if anybody attempts to break in. 

and then as has been said above 

"Mull over the fact MILLIONS of people have trouble free times their entire lives.......then get some sleep"


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We have a alarm also secure all doors from the inside with straps.

We also have a baseball bat and a ball as I’m a keen sportsman + we have a can of wasp spray we got in Portugal ( not sure what’s in it but don’t get it in your eyes ) it also has about a 3 foot spray so you can use it from a good distance away.

Paul


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I love all the brave replies of people getting tooled up with baseball bats etc. 
From my limited knowledge of the not working class, they will simply take the item from you and, unlike most people who choose motorhoming as a pastime, will not hesitate to use it. (ok , there may be some reformed neds amongst us who will know the score!) 

Locking doors with straps and wires and external locks you have to lean out a window to open - don't be so daft. You are as likely to have to get out the van fast than you are to be broken into. By fast, I mean in the time it takes to find a handle, pull it and push the door open, no more. 

If you are worried then just fit noisy alarms to all external openings have a drink and go to sleep.


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

On the assumption that most attacks would occur in the hours of darkness, I've bought the brightest head torch I can find and keep it by the bed. If I look at anyone in the dark it renders them effectively blind for five minutes. As it's on my head and very bright, they can't see my face, so they don't know how scared (or old) I look! And both my hands are free.

I too have a baseball bat, but it would indeed be useless inside the van. I keep it in one hand as I fill up at Spanish motorway services. 

Here's hoping I never need to use either.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

After 30 years of dealing with loathsomes, footpads, ner-do-wells and plain old thieving little toerags my advice is as follows.

Quit worrying about the infinitesimal chances of getting attacked in your sleep and get on with enjoying your life !!

Thats EXACTLY what I am doing. 

If someone is determined to get in and deprive you of your goods DONT RESIST them, they have already "stepped over the line" at that point and will not hesitate to inflict injury on you to achieve that aim. Whatever it is let them have it, nothing and I mean NOTHING is more valuable than your (or someone elses) life is it ??? Thats what you pay insurance for as well.

A good trick is to have an old wallet or purse easily to hand loaded up with expired credit/debit cards and a small amount of cash, if threatened hand that one over. Villains DON'T bother to hang around and check the expiry dates !!!

NEVER lose sight of the simple fact "The fear of crime is much worse than the likelihood of it happening"


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

What Mr Plodd and Aultymer said!! :wink: 

If you really want to worry, think of the house. At least you are in the van and can yell at the top of your voice. Chances are your house is dark and very obviously empty while you are away.  

I think I'll stay at home in future. I just scared myself silly!! :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Mr Plodd has given you the best advice. think about it and sleep well and peacefully.

cabby


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

aultymer said:


> Locking doors with straps and wires and external locks you have to lean out a window to open - don't be so daft. You are as likely to have to get out the van fast than you are to be broken into. By fast, I mean in the time it takes to find a handle, pull it and push the door open, no more.


My thoughs also. Imagine being in a smoke filled motorhome, because something has caught alight, and you have to recall how to open a window, remember where you put the key, lean out being careful not to drop it  unlock your "safety" device and then escape. Bad enough if there's just you, but add in a couple of panicked kids, a frenzied dog and an irate partner urging you to hurry up. STUPIDITY? :roll:


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

I only park up on grass pitches as the crunching noise my armed guards make patrolling around on gravel keep me awake.
Also, wear very thick leather gauntlets when rolling up the razor wire in the morning, as severe lacerations can spoil the rest of your day.
:roll:


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

The incident rate for this type of crime is so low I don't worry about it. Most crims would run a mile anyway if they thought anyone was in there or if they woke them up. Crooks are generally after a few quids worth of black market kit, not coming armed to rob your vault.

I lock the doors, draw the curtains, and remove the keys from the ignition. I also have two dogs who will usually bark (not guarenteed unfortunatley) if someone makes a noise outside the van.

If I believed in fate then I would now be tempting it, but overall my advice is stop worrying and go to bed.


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Normally when I go away I take Maxipus my pet lion with me to sit outside the door.

That was fine until last week when I was down in Essex and forgot to tie him up properly. If anyone sees him...


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Finola said:


> Probbably a contentious issue,...


Correct.



Finola said:


> ..but having read about people trying to gain access to motorhomes whilst they're occupied,..


Can I ask how often and where you've read these things?



Finola said:


> does any one keep a little something by the bed?


I for one, don't.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We all have various thoughts on the matter, but for those of a nervous disposition it is a real worry, so we should be too dismissive of their worries.

We have a simple spring-loaded catch inside the trailer door which is substantial enough to prevent somebody opening the door from the outside.

Windows are laminated glass all round with hopper type windows, so we can have them open all the time without worrying about security.

My biggest worry is always about a fire inside the trailer and how we would get out in a hurry, that is far more likely statistically than being robbed. We have smoke alarms, CO alarms, extinguishers and fire blanket so hopefully we'll be OK. 

So just the catch for us.

Peter


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

GEMMY said:


> I sleep with a 2' garden machete, never used in anger .....YET!!!!!!!!
> 
> tony


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: She's quite small then


----------



## aikidoamigo (Aug 11, 2011)

Why not just hook the external door handle to the electricity as part of the alarm system... not sure if the buzz would do more than put them off but hey..

Also a couple of ferocious 'beware of the dog' stickers and a lead and bowl left outside (even if you don't have a dog), could be enough.

LOL


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

loddy said:


> I went into Walmart and bought a pump action 12 gauge and some size 8 cartridges, I keep it on the floor by the bed
> 
> Loddy
> 
> PS because of the high cost of cartridges there wont be a warning shot


You would need to get them to knock first & wait at the door, as Surely the clean up & repairs will cost a fortune.

Dave.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

I hang a picture of Sue outside with an invitation to come in

Not had a single visitor wanted or unwanted


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

They would have to get past the missus, she's a northerner and I'm only a southern softy :lol:


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

locrep said:


> loddy said:
> 
> 
> > I went into Walmart and bought a pump action 12 gauge and some size 8 cartridges, I keep it on the floor by the bed
> ...


Nearly all the toerags in America carry some form of weapon, if they got through our quite substantial door then things have reached the point or taking off the safety, if I had to use it I would leave the insurance and police to sort out and come home.

But to put it all in perspective in our travels in the USA we have never felt threatened or had anything removed (stolen) from outside our RV whilst camped ( and we have been to some rough areas )

Loddy :wink:


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Just camp near people camping in tents they are a much easier target. I do have a mag light by the bed. But in general don't worry about it. I don't carry much of any real value and generally stay away from areas that don't look friendly. Otherwise we don't have an alarm, I hate the things. I close and cover the windows and lock the doors. The racket someone would make breaking in would surly wake us up and a nice clomp on the head from mag light would probably stop most people otherwise if armed and or more than one, my only concern would be protecting my wife and kids, they can have the stuff.


----------



## norrie (May 1, 2005)

Then best way and my thoughts are, dont wild camp if you feel the slightest bit vulnerable or scared

Take to the Sanctuary of a well lit campsite complete with hook up.

Take a nice Malt with you and drift off, knowing that you feel safer here than in some wild place you'd rather not be, its that easy

Also dont carry anything you would'nt like to be used on yourself, now thats a scary thought I can do without.....shotguns, baseball bats...... now wait a minute...your on holiday..do you need a constant reminder by the door or by the bed......

Norrie


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> if I had to use it I would leave the insurance and police to sort out and come home.


You cannot be serious.
Blast anyone and the chances of you leaving the USofA inside a year are probably slim.
You may have to spend quite a while caged with your victims mates - unless you can afford a very good lawyer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Wire and paddelock front doors together, ensure alarm is set and the red flashing light is seen clearly from the outside, lock side-door with security strap and have a pepper spray gun close at hand.

The nearest door to the sleeping area is the side-door which is secured with a quick release strap.


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

aultymer said:


> I love all the brave replies of people getting tooled up with baseball bats etc.
> From my limited knowledge of the not working class, they will simply take the item from you and, unlike most people who choose motorhoming as a pastime, will not hesitate to use it. (ok , there may be some reformed neds amongst us who will know the score!)
> 
> Locking doors with straps and wires and external locks you have to lean out a window to open - don't be so daft. You are as likely to have to get out the van fast than you are to be broken into. By fast, I mean in the time it takes to find a handle, pull it and push the door open, no more.
> ...


Good luck to anyone who attempts to take a baseball bat from me

I used to teach riot control and I will defend my property and I will also do it within the law , to be honest we have never had any trouble , even when wild camping.

Paul


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

We have two shepherds and allways leave there metal leads outside, they are the size of the Titanic mooring ropes. We have there two gallon water bowl and the remnants of a large Oxen on the awning mat.. So far, so good.
I have been told the best thing is a spray can of Deep Heat or Ralgex. I am told that if it were to get in your eyes, due to an accident, the pain is unbearable and it is not an offensive weapon. Anyway, must go. I have to pop out and buy shares in Deep Heat


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

Paul, I'm surprised that you take that view as an ex riot control teacher. Did you teach your students the principle of 'proportionality'? 

What must an intruder be doing in your van to warrant you bashing his/her brains out? Good luck in court anyway. Jus ad bellum.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

hireme said:


> We have two shepherds and allways leave there metal leads outside, they are the size of the Titanic mooring ropes. We have there two gallon water bowl and the remnants of a large Oxen on the awning mat.. So far, so good.
> I have been told the best thing is a spray can of Deep Heat or Ralgex. I am told that if it were to get in your eyes, due to an accident, the pain is unbearable and it is not an offensive weapon. Anyway, must go. I have to pop out and buy shares in Deep Heat


But it is an offensive weapon! 
Constructed, adapted or intended.
You have just stated your intention on a public forum so therefore it becomes an offensive weapon.
JP


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Best thing to do is don't sleep. Stay awake sitting by the door. Or you and your wife take separate watches 4 on 4 off. And during the day never leave the camper unattended as most break ins occur during the day.

Better yet sell the camper and use the money to stay in a nice hotel.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

jhelm said:


> Better yet sell the camper and use the money to stay in a nice hotel.


That wouldn't work either as I've read reports of intruders breaking into hotel rooms - in fact I suspect there are far more incidents of burglaries and thefts in hotels than there are in motorhomes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for that info Peribro.
I will have to enlighten a friend of mine who only stays in 5 star hotels and looks at motorhomes as 'trailer trash'.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Loddy wrote:
"I went into Walmart and bought a pump action 12
gauge and some size 8 cartridges, I keep it on the floor
by the bed Loddy PS because of the high cost of cartridges there wont be a
warning shot"

Having met Lodders, worryingly this is probably true! 

After being attacked by the notorious Stellplatz killer last year I always keep one if those big black hard german sausages handy. They are inedible anyway so make a good truncheon!

Nah seriously. I never worry about security or being attacked.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

barryd said:


> Loddy wrote:
> "I went into Walmart and bought a pump action 12
> gauge and some size 8 cartridges, I keep it on the floor
> by the bed Loddy PS because of the high cost of cartridges there wont be a
> ...


Nor me I got a 12 bore

Loddy :wink:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Nor me

I have a lethal weapon onboard and his recent brush with death has done nothing to improve his temper around the van

He would love someone to break in, couldn't eat a whole one though, has a sensitive digestive system now :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I lean my shoehorn on the hab door. It is metal and make a racket if it falls down. It's my only precaution. 

No it is not - I also lock the door at night.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

yawn..............


don't you get gassed first before they all break in and rob you? If so then no amount of weapons will help, now will they? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


anyway, I just lock the front doors, lock the hab door and raise the step - as the drop from hab door to the ground is around 3 foot it's one heck of a jump in after bashing the door open without a step to use.

Then 2 dogs to greet them, and they stir with people just in the vicinity, growling gently - waiting............ for fresh meat :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I'll be on holiday, not sat in bed worrying :wink:


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Self defence*

Hubby got baseball bat 8O


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

ttcharlie said:


> Normally when I go away I take Maxipus my pet lion with me to sit outside the door.
> 
> That was fine until last week when I was down in Essex and forgot to tie him up properly. If anyone sees him...


I'm sure he will be fine with all the Cougars in Essex )))


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Almost 30% of people in UK keep a weapon by the bed (Mail on Sunday) Preferred are
Baseball Bat, Heavy Torch, Walking stick, golf club (3 iron not even God will tackle a 3 iron! :lol: )

Tried the German Sheperds but they couldn't speak a word of English :lol: 

In 20 years only had one incident when a couple of druggies knocked on the door at 2am wanting a some beer. Gave em some verbals and showed and threatened to call the cops they disappeared pretty quickly. They were arrested next day for attempting to break in the local pub! Still it was disturbing and now we always have the site emergency phone number (if there is one) to hand.

Graham


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

zappy61 said:


> Almost 30% of people in UK keep a weapon by the bed (Mail on Sunday) Preferred are
> Baseball Bat, Heavy Torch, Walking stick, golf club (3 iron not even God will tackle a 3 iron! :lol: )
> 
> Tried the German Sheperds but they couldn't speak a word of English :lol:
> ...


If its in the Mail on Sunday it must be true... :lol: :lol:

It would be interesting to consider the combined number of nights that the members of this Forum have had sleeping in MH over the last twelve months, and how many have had incidents.

I would estimate that the actual % of incidents is incredibly small.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Is there an unusually high level of paranoia among motorhomers? It looks that way to me, Alan.


----------



## rtaff (Jul 7, 2012)

For security we just press the lock on the fob and hope it's worked! Not too sure what extras to go for. We do have a dog but I doubt he's a deterrent. 

OH does have a knife in the cubby next to his bed, whereas I have an eye mask and some ear plugs 


Thought it would be a hassle if our valuables were stolen, I'm more worried about our dog getting pinched.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Having spent a fortune to get him well,sat up nights on end with him, cooked all his meals fresh (still doing it)

I'm wondering what are the chances of someone stealing him, sadly not good
:lol: 
If they don't steal him they can't get near us or the van

But even without him I would not be worrying

Break ins happen at home in the house and away

But fortunately not often and rarely with injury or attempt to injure

Most are just opportunist
Be careful with your property or accept the fact it will sometimes go astray

Aldra


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

I don't think anyone should just except that from time to time our valuables will be taken. I would rather put up a fight over the principle of it. A bit different if you have a family on board I guess. As Aldra said most are opportunists. A good scream at them at the top of your voice often makes them run. If they don't best to just hand over your stuff. Couple of great idea's on here though. PC Plods idea of keeping a spare wallet around with old cards in and a few lower value notes I think is genius. I also like the giant dog bowl and and chain are great. Not sure if we can all find the remains of an Oxen to put next to these though :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*Peace of mind*

Before we go to bed i do the following,
1) lock all doors
2) arm alarm
3) connect and padlock a plastic coated steel cable, 6mm dia(bought from local Yacht chandlers for £10 +£4 for padlock)
4) put a " Benidorm" souvenir truncheon where i can pick it up quickly if required approx 15" long !! (never used yet !!)
5)best tip was given to me at a site in Benicassim was to buy a spray tin of insect repellent to spray at anyone trying to get in !! it's an irrantant and if kills bugs should put off any thieves long enough to drive off.
Then have a drink before i go to bed (medicinal you understand as i would not want to be done by the plod for drunk driving)
:lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Baseball bats, trucheons, golf clubs.

How much space do you have to use these items. I would probably break my arm hiting the wardrobe.
A good old fashioned bright torch shouting at top of Lady p`s voice or substitute for air horn.
If any intruder does not try to get out by then well its the gun.
Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> ............
> A good old fashioned bright torch shouting at top of Lady p`s voice or substitute for air horn.Dave p


Talking of which, I reckon one of these would be just as effective as most other deterrents:

Booooo

Not a bad price either.


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

*self defence*

wasp spray is a good deterrent it sprays up to 20 feet :lol:


----------



## miffy (May 8, 2011)

make sure you point it in the right direction though :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We have weapon near the bed, anyone gets in & I'll vibrate them into submission 8O :lol: :lol:


----------

